# RIP Steve Jobs



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

Announced moments ago. 

NY Times


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

A sad day. He will be missed.


----------



## Bighead (May 3, 2005)

Sad news. R.I.P.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

That's really sad news


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

thoughts go out to his family.

damn...we knew it was coming, but sad.


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

My daughter just phoned me with the news. A sad day indeed
Thanks Steve for making my life magic.
RIP


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

Shocking, but not totally unexpected.
The world will miss him,
Rest in peace Steve Jobs.


----------



## (( p g )) (Aug 17, 2002)

Very sad news and a loss for his family that is far greater than for any of us. 

What a remarkable life.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Really sad news. He left quite the legacy though.

Apple co-founder, Chairman Steve Jobs dies | Apple - CNET News


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So sad; he made the world a better place; and gave away millions and wanted no credit for it.


----------



## DR Hannon (Jan 21, 2007)

This will be one of those moments that we will remember where we were, for the rest of our lives. A sad moment indeed.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Cancer sucks.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

Very sad!! R.I.P Steve!!
The computing world will never be the same...


----------



## rodneyjb (Apr 9, 2006)

Steve will be missed.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

RIP Steve. Thanks.


----------



## supermeera (Jun 25, 2004)

RIP Steve Jobs, you truly were a visionary, a true genius of your time.


----------



##  Dumpling (May 28, 2010)

Gutted. Thanks for changing our world. God Bless you and your loved ones Steve.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Steve is not gone.

The hands of millions upon millions of people touch a part of him every minute of every day.

We will remember him. :-(


----------



## SilverMaple (Apr 22, 2006)

R.I.P. Steve. You will be missed.
You have lived a wonderful life and have given us all so much.
Thank you.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else-eh/97299-steve-jobs.html


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

RIP Steve.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just had an epithany...
Now I know why they called the iPhone 4S the "4S"
It's because it's "4 Steve"


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

sad.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

It isn't hyperbole to say he changed the world. 

He inspired me.


----------



## Greenman (Feb 22, 2003)

...


----------



## jedistemo (Oct 5, 2011)

RIP Steve


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Very sad news. Rest in peace Steve.


----------



## kelman (Sep 25, 2010)

R.I.P Steve Jobs, you touched my life as well, you will be missed.


----------



## spudmac (Aug 23, 2002)

 Dumpling;1134764 said:


> Gutted. Thanks for changing our world. God Bless you and your loved ones Steve.


I concur... can't believe he's gone.


----------



## irod (Apr 24, 2005)

Rest in Peace Steve, Thank You


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Ottawaman said:


> Cancer sucks.


Too true.


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

This is hard to accept. Steve was one of a handful of people who changed the modern world. His family must be devastated. In 56 years he did so much good stuff that he will never be forgotten. So long Steve.


----------



## Heart (Jan 16, 2001)

Rest In Peace


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

So very sad. He will be well and truly missed.


----------



## JayEyes (Nov 15, 2007)

My wife just opened Safari to the Apple.com site. I'm saddened. Thoughts & prayers to his family. Truly visionary. A great loss


----------



## Peter Sensei (Jul 8, 2005)

we will miss him


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks goes out to steve for making realize things I love in life through technology.

Only a few people in work can touch people globally and Steve was one of those people. 

My thoughts go out to his family, hopefully he was able to give as much to his family as he gave to Apple and the world. 

Sad day, even though I figured it was coming.


----------



## Oompa_Loompa (Nov 13, 2005)

So very saddened by the news. Hugs to his family and all that knew personally. He touched each of us with his brilliance and elegant style. 
R.I.P. Steve 


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

R. I. P.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Rest in peace Steve Jobs. You were a visionary. You were a rebel from early 1970s and the Homebrew Computer Club. You led an empowering revolution of personal computing and were part of my first experiences with computers. From desktop publishing to computer graphics to movie editing-all of these creative processes in my life have been enabled by your vision. The world and I will miss you.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Only the good die young. R.I.P.


----------



## kramer15 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow what a huge loss, I am totally in disbelief.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

very, very sad.

Steve, thanks for your contributions to our world... 

B


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

:-( :-( :-( :-(

Here's to the crazy one. 

I miss you already Steve. You've always been my hero. 

Your company gave an idiot like me a wonderful career for the past 15 years. 

I'm truly heartbroken you're gone. 

RIP my friend. :-(


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

RIP Steve :-(


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Steve Jobs was a technological and cultural visionary. He transformed personal computing by bringing elegance and power to both software and hardware. His impact on computing, communication, and entertainment technology has been immeasurable. He will be missed, but his genius lives with us. 

May our thoughts and condolences give some solace to his family.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Statement from his family:

“Steve died peacefully today surrounded by his family.

In his public life, Steve was known as a visionary; in his private life, he cherished his family. We are thankful to the many people who have shared their wishes and prayers during the last year of Steve’s illness; a website will be provided for those who wish to offer tributes and memories.

We are grateful for the support and kindness of those who share our feelings for Steve. We know many of you will mourn with us, and we ask that you respect our privacy during our time of grief.”


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Wired has a rather nice tribute up.

www.wired.com


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

A touching post in a blog I just came across:

Steve Jobs: 1955 – 2011 « The IT Nerd


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

RIP, Steve.
You will be missed.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*A Canadian pays tribute to Steve at 1 Infinite Loop:*












> _Richard Charet, a self-professed Apple fan, showed up in Scottish kilts with a bagpipe. He walked up and down the sidewalk, playing “Amazing Grace.” He said he was a Canadian himself but felt like paying a tribute to Jobs._


(VentureBeat)


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Official statement from the White House



> Michelle and I are saddened to learn of the passing of Steve Jobs. Steve was among the greatest of American innovators - brave enough to think differently, bold enough to believe he could change the world, and talented enough to do it.
> 
> By building one of the planet’s most successful companies from his garage, he exemplified the spirit of American ingenuity. By making computers personal and putting the internet in our pockets, he made the information revolution not only accessible, but intuitive and fun. And by turning his talents to storytelling, he has brought joy to millions of children and grownups alike. Steve was fond of saying that he lived every day like it was his last. Because he did, he transformed our lives, redefined entire industries, and achieved one of the rarest feats in human history: he changed the way each of us sees the world.
> 
> The world has lost a visionary. And there may be no greater tribute to Steve’s success than the fact that much of the world learned of his passing on a device he invented. Michelle and I send our thoughts and prayers to Steve’s wife Laurene, his family, and all those who loved him.


----------



## SHEMM (Jun 4, 2009)

Steve Jobs has left our world, but changed it for the better, and Apple will continue to do so. Steve will definitely always be remembered and greatly missed...
RIP Steve Jobs


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn. 

RIP Steve. Thank you for everything you did for all of us.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

Sad day. Emptiness to follow. RIP Steve. 

This is one of my favourite speeches of all time: Steve Jobs' 2005 Stanford Commencement Address - YouTube


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

An unfortunate loss for such a great individual who gave the world so much.

I'd suggest that he may be dead in body, but he'll still be alive and in peoples mind for years to come for all the great things he did, and ALL Mac or Apple device and their various OS users will be thankful to him and remember him — almost as if he were still alive.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)




----------



## Brain21 (Jan 20, 2010)

Very sad news. He changed the way we viewed the world and our interaction with it. He thought up many amazing gadgets and toys. We will miss him much. RIP.


----------



## Greg H (Jan 4, 2002)

I feel terrible! This isn't fair. Godspeed Mr. Jobs. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## torpedo20 (Oct 22, 2010)

A sad day.
We just lost one of the greatest visionaries of our time. He will be missed by many.

RIP Steve Jobs.


----------



## rb42 (Jan 21, 2005)

All I can say is that the man's ideas and ideology has touched so many. In a world where so many struggle to find that one thing that defines them, Steve had it in spades………

R.I.P. Steve Jobs. You live on in our hearts, minds and souls as some one who made a difference.


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

I feel like I've lost a friend. Not a family member. Not someone I see every day. Not someone I only hear about once a year or so. Somebody who shared something, a part of my life, a direction my life was headed in, stuff that I would get enthusiastic over. I didn't really know Steve Jobs of course but I appreciate the effect his life had on mine. Thanks.


----------



## sateach (Dec 20, 2009)

I haven't felt this empty since the day John Lennon died. Both men profoundly changed the world in their own ways. Both men dared to "Imagine".

My prayers and thoughts to Steve Jobs' family.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*I feel such a void now.*

Will miss you Steve!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I want "One More Thing..." One more time.


----------



## K2ACP (Sep 11, 2010)

I was devastated by the news when I heard it; this man was my idol and the person I looked upto for inspiration. He was a technological and marketing genius who cannot be matched by any other person on this planet. His lifetime achievements changed the way we see music, computers and everything else in between for the better. Steve Jobs- you'll be missed by many, but you'll never be forgotten. Think Different.


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

Damn!


“Because almost everything – all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure – these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart.”

SJ


----------



## digitddog (Jul 5, 2006)

I dropped by the Apple Store in Market Mall tonight, maybe to console myself. It was business as usual. No black armbands. No tributes. But there was solace in seeing everyone engrossed and delighted by those fabulous devices.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I think only Gates was sincere since they have a long history in the Valley.


"Steve Jobs was a great visionary and a respected competitor," said Mike Lazaridis and Jim Balsillie, co-CEOs of Blackberry-maker Research in Motion.

"Today the world lost a visionary leader, the technology industry lost an iconic legend and I lost a friend and fellow founder," said Dell Inc. founder and CEO Michael Dell.

"For those of us lucky enough to get to work with Steve, it's been an insanely great honor. I will miss Steve immensely," said Microsoft co-founder Bill Gates.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

:-( sad day - great pic on the Apple site

This is the way I will remember him....

Apple


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't even believe this tweet i just read. 

+ was tweeted from an iPhone. #smh.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

HenriHelvetica said:


> I can't even believe this tweet i just read.
> 
> + was tweeted from an iPhone. #smh.


Wtf?

How can someone have such disrespect as to picket a person's funeral?? I hope they're arrested... or pelted by rocks..


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

kloan said:


> Wtf?
> 
> How can someone have such disrespect as to picket a person's funeral?? I hope they're arrested... or pelted by rocks..


Because they are some sick renegade Baptist members it seems.
Westboro Baptist Church - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Very sad and disrespectful regardless of any other sick convictions they might have.

It make me sick that I'm even replying to such crap!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

HenriHelvetica said:


> I can't even believe this tweet i just read.
> 
> + was tweeted from an iPhone. #smh.


That's insane. Blind.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

RIP Steve, you are a man I never knew, yet you touched my life in so many ways..:-(

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/304022_174161355998575_100002141355369_356020_169072688_n.jpg


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Hello everybody. Been a while -- had to log on to ehMac for this!

Wow.

It's inconceivable to me that he is gone and yet it was more inevitable than ever. I'm stating the obvious here but this man really changed the way the world works, doing so one single end user at a time. We didn't feel like we were damned to an inevitable and miserable existence using ill-designed, misguided technology that was forced upon us; what he brought to the world changed it by empowering anonymous little individuals in ways they didn't know before... and we willingly embraced them.

Steve, you were visionary, passionate, exciting -- and scary. You were one of a kind. We'll so miss you.


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

You left us way too early!! RIP Mr. Jobs


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

It's the day after and it hasn't fully sunk in. I refuse to imagine a world without Steve. Damn cancer!!


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

I feel like a kid that has been told that there will be no more Christmas. Steve was the closest to a real Santa that there has ever been. His Keynotes never failed to get me excited weeks before they happened, and the "gifts" that he gave us were truly spectacular.

Steve, I don't think that even you realize how much you will be missed or what a profound effect you've had on all of us. RIP.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

+1 Andrew - never considered it but tis true


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

R.I.P Steve.

You got me hooked with the first iPhone and now I have 2 iPhones an iPod, Apple TV, MacBook Pro, Magic Mouse and for sure another iPhone when it comes out. Thanks for getting me hooked. You are one of the good ones that was taken from us way to early.

iThankYou.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Like my favourite guitarist, SRV...SPJ got taken away way to young.....great quote Andrew. I woke up hoping it was a dream...

Steve was one of a kind...RIP Steve....long live Apple in your footsteps..


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

HenriHelvetica said:


> I can't even believe this tweet i just read.
> 
> + was tweeted from an iPhone. #smh.


Perhaps the Patriot Guard Riders and Hell's Angels will turn out to barricade Westboro, as they have in many of the funerals for soldiers that the lunatic Westboro bunch have tried to picket.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

A sad day in deed, I'm at a lost for words.

Steve has left me with the greatest gift ever, " Think Different ", the reaffirmation to think out side the box.


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*A sad but inspiring quote by Steve Jobs.*

No one wants to die. Even people who want to go to heaven don’t want to die to get there. And yet death is the destination we all share. No one has ever escaped it. And that is as it should be, because Death is very likely the single best invention of Life. It is Life’s change agent. It clears out the old to make way for the new. Right now the new is you, but someday not too long from now, you will gradually become the old and be cleared away. Sorry to be so dramatic, but it is quite true.

Steve Jobs

On the importance of death
Stanford commencement speech, June 2005


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

> _This is my favorite photo of Steve Jobs. Leaning forward to connect with his wife after his keynote presentation at the 2011 WWDC. You can almost feel the relief and accomplishment radiating from him.
> 
> When I see this photo, I see a man who bent every fiber of his will toward a goal so lofty, so seemingly unattainable that no one thought it was possible, and at the end of that race, with the task completed, he closed his eyes and rested.
> 
> Thank you Steve. I’ll miss you._


(Aaron Mahnke via MinimalMac)


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

RIP Steve.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

https://www.macworld.com/article/16...k_to_apple_stores_to_pay_tribute_to_jobs.html


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I always knew I'd be very sad on this day, but I had no idea how much it would hit me. I was literally sobbing last night at the news of his death and couldn't get to sleep until 4 AM. 

I know at one side, it's rather silly to be doing that for a CEO of a multi-billion company. But yeah, the last 15 or so years of my life, my job has revolved around Macs and my hobby has evolved around Macs, and so much of that was tied to Steve. 

There's been about 4 times after an Apple keynote that I was within a couple feet of Jobs, but I never had the courage and was always a bit too timid to actually say hi to him. Part of me regrets that now, never saying hi and giving a simple thank you. 

I loaded an *album of various pictures I took when I saw Steve or got close to him*. Those were some of the most exciting times in my life to hear Steve speak in person. 

I'll be wearing my Steve T today. Even though he's gone, he'll always be my homeboy.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

"...Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure — these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important.”

Steve Jobs

No other person in my life has made such an impact, both practically and intellectually. I credit Mr. Jobs with the success I've experienced in education as I continue to inspire (hopefully!) a new generation of young people with the technological tools from Apple.

I just wish my Board would get their proverbial heads out of the sand and recognize that, in order to engage children and to promote high order thinking, one must have the courage to "think differently".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

He fought a long hard fight and did so with class and dignity. He will be missed and remembered as one the great minds of our time...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xY4VkkRhsgI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft3oPgsCFbA


----------



## Veej (Feb 16, 2006)

I didn't know were else to go to cry....I haven't been around the forum for a while with my hectic schedule...but I always knew I can come here for my mac fix...good to know you can always go home......

Yesterday was one of those days that will be burnt into my memory just like the many others..when I received heart wrenching news....

To Steve and to Apple....the world is a much poorer with-out this man...


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

screature said:


> He fought a long hard fight and did so with class and dignity. He will be missed and remembered as one the great minds of our time...


I was so sadden by the news.. I actually had a nightmare last night about it and woke up with heavy feelings, thinking about his family.. I could relate when someone dies of cancer..
My thoughts are to his family.
he will be missed around the world..
:-(


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

This came as quite a shock this morning. I never expected him to pass away this early. Steve Jobs will be missed. RIP Steve.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Did not know he was a rider as well...someone posted this on one of the mcycle forums.










and he's the only person in history to make a billion dollars in stock options in two different industries.....
Pixar also was a revolution










No doubt of his mark on humanity around the planet










more
Around the world outpouring of grief for Steve Jobs - The Globe and Mail


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Not sure if this was posted previously as this thread is moving quite rapidly:

The Joy of Tech comic.

Not in their archives yet but should be good at least for today.

Besides the superb sketch I liked the foot note:
*[FONT=Geneva,Verdana,Arial]Thank you Steve, for your creativity, humor, inspiration, and vision.[/FONT]*


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

ehMax said:


> I always knew I'd be very sad on this day, but I had no idea how much it would hit me. I was literally sobbing last night at the news of his death and couldn't get to sleep until 4 AM.
> 
> I know at one side, it's rather silly to be doing that for a CEO of a multi-billion company. But yeah, the last 15 or so years of my life, my job has revolved around Macs and my hobby has evolved around Macs, and so much of that was tied to Steve.
> 
> ...


Well with the authorized bio coming now on October 24th (its was bumped up from Nov 21st this morning) we will be able to get a alot closer to him than anyone of us will have had a chance to. Looking forward to it.


----------



## melcj90 (Feb 3, 2007)

:-( I feel very sad.. My history with Apple products goes back maybe 30 years since I was 10 years old. There was two computers in our school, PET & Apple II. I have learning disabilities and always had problems with writing & math. I remember vividly working on the Apple II to improve my school work, and of course I remember Organ Trail! Then in high school I remember the 84 Macintosh's and think it was called MacWrite? Wrote some of best my stories on that machine. I still have the floppy disks. Then it was time to get my first home computer..If Steve didn't come back to Apple in 97 I would have probably got a PC & Windows 95 cause that what I was working with my job. But no I got iMac CRT lime in 1999. It still works. Now im on my fourth desktop iMac 2010. Steve did change the world especially for people with learning disabilities like me. Thanks Steve!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

melcj90 said:


> :-( I feel very sad.. My history with Apple products goes back maybe 30 years since I was 10 years old. There was two computers in our school, PET & Apple II. I have learning disabilities and always had problems with writing & math. I remember vividly working on the Apple II to improve my school work, and of course I remember Organ Trail! Then in high school I remember the 84 Macintosh's and think it was called MacWrite? Wrote some of best my stories on that machine. I still have the floppy disks. Then it was time to get my first home computer..If Steve didn't come back to Apple in 97 I would have probably got a PC & Windows 95 cause that what I was working with my job. But no I got iMac CRT lime in 1999. It still works. Now im on my fourth desktop iMac 2010. Steve did change the world especially for people with learning disabilities like me. Thanks Steve!


The PET yes. My first computer program a game was created on a PET.  You had to pick up people with a helicopter and ladder before they fell off a cliff. Memories


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Interesting take from India



> NEW DELHI: *"Three apples have changed the world. One seduced Eve, second awakened Newton, the third one was in the hands of Jobs."*
> 
> This was one of the most widely circulated messages doing the rounds of social networking sites like Twitter and Facebook and elsewhere on internet after the untimely demise of Steve Jobs, the visionary entrepreneur and the force behind the US-based global technology giant Apple.
> 
> Much before embarking on the path of giving the world iconic products like Mac computers, iPod music players, iPhone mobile phones and iPad tablet PCs, this cult figure of the world of technology came to India in early 70s in search of enlightenment or 'nirvana' and went back unsatisfied.


more

Steve Jobs: The monk who left India to make i-Products - The Times of India


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Just came across this by a young designer.....brilliant - done in August.











jonathan mak


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

May the long time sun shine upon him
All love surround him
And the clear light within him
Guide his way home


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Hey Mayor,
I have been using macs proudly for over 15 years, and although I never met or knew SJ, I still felt like I lost a family member yesterday. I shed some tears last night when I found out about his death and I am not embarrassed at all. My Wife, who I thought would't understand gave me a big hug! and said she understands which was great.

I will always be a proud mac user, and proud that I had a chance to know who Steve Jobs was and what he offered all of us....excellence.

Thanks again Steve, you made computing fun and enjoyable, thanks for the attention to details...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

MacDoc said:


> Interesting take from India
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say four... Apple Records and the Beatles.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

They have got to be kidding. It should be available in iBooks right?



> "Steve Jobs" will be available in both a Kindle version and a hardcover edition when it is released on Monday, Oct. 24.


AppleInsider | Simon & Schuster moves up publication of Steve Jobs biography to Oct. 24


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Joker Eh said:


> They have got to be kidding. It should be available in iBooks right?
> 
> 
> 
> AppleInsider | Simon & Schuster moves up publication of Steve Jobs biography to Oct. 24


Comments on that article say there's a pre-order on the ibookstore already and it's cheaper.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jhuynh said:


> Comments on that article say there's a pre-order on the ibookstore already and it's cheaper.


Thanks.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Those looking for an excuse to purchase RealMacSoftware's apps now have a good one. All RMS sales today and tomorrow go toward Pancreatic cancer research in the UK.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

How did I miss this before? The original "Think Different" ad, _narrated by Steve Jobs himself:_





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






(Richard Dreyfuss narrated the version that eventually went to air)


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

I knew it was coming and I was not surprised at the event. But I am surprised at my reaction. It has stuck with me all night and through today.

Macintosh came out in February 1984. I had one in March of 1984 and have used Apple products ever since. That's a 27 year run. I had to ask myself what was so special to cause that. It was not inertia. The best I can come up with is Steve Jobs gave me access to tools and the power to use them. Just little old me. Not corporate North America. Not anyone special ... Just me.

With those tools I started and ran a real estate brokerage and appraisal shop for 15 years and then later went on the FileMaker programming... Just me. Not me and 100 employees ... Just me.

I never understood big. He allowed me to embrace small. He allowed me to do what I wanted to do.

Selfish reason? Maybe. But I wonder how many people have a similar story.

To me his effect is of the same magnitude to ordinary people as Henry Ford's and his legacy will last a long long time.

I will miss him very much. It is a sad passing


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Well with the authorized bio coming now on October 24th (its was bumped up from Nov 21st this morning) we will be able to get a alot closer to him than anyone of us will have had a chance to. Looking forward to it.


MacRumors is reporting that the last interview was done 4 weeks ago and the book will be updated:

"The book, which was still being updated in late August to reflect Jobs' resignation as Apple's CEO, will include full details on his life. The Wall Street Journal reports that Isaacson last interviewed Jobs four weeks ago, at which time Jobs knew that he would die soon. The final interview will be included as a scene at the end of the book."


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Interview with Woz.

World News: I?ll really miss Steve Jobs, says Apple co-founder Wozniak - thestar.com


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

Who amongst us has the entrepreneurial spirit to make two posters, The Crazy One (The Sticky), and the black and white Steve Jobs 1955-2011 available to ehMac members and the rest of society ? I became impressed with them both and wished I was able to buy them, but after many searches I have been unable to come across any. Maybe "The Mayor" ,who is the author of the 'Sticky', would take this on and be the beneficiary of the proceeds in return for all the good work and effort he puts into ehMac. Put me down for one of each, 70mm x 100mm please.


----------



## MacAddict (Jan 29, 2006)

I shall mourn Steve's passing for the rest of my remaining days, made all the more bearable by the memories of his presence and his Apple products during my later years, for which I am and will be eternally grateful.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

Lichen Software said:


> I knew it was coming and I was not surprised at the event. But I am surprised at my reaction. It has stuck with me all night and through today.
> 
> Macintosh came out in February 1984. I had one in March of 1984 and have used Apple products ever since. That's a 27 year run. I had to ask myself what was so special to cause that. It was not inertia. The best I can come up with is Steve Jobs gave me access to tools and the power to use them. Just little old me. Not corporate North America. Not anyone special ... Just me.
> 
> ...


i'm in the same boat business wise. I tried running my own little business on an unnamed platform and ran into so many issues. Recommended to me was a mac and the world opened up for me. Forward thinking, product integration and most importantly, stability of the OS.

I don't make millions, but I'm happy, I'm doing what I love to do and it's my own little chunk of space to make an existence from.

I thank Steve for his forward thinking and his leadership. I haven't used macs as long, but I do have an 8 or 9 year old PowerMac G4 which started into 6 other macs currently in my office setup, plus ipad and iphone. 

They all just ' work '.


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## jedistemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Set a new wallpaper that will deliver inspiration. PIC


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

jedistemo said:


> Set a new wallpaper that will deliver inspiration. PIC


Love it. Thanks.


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

jedistemo said:


> Set a new wallpaper that will deliver inspiration. PIC


Thanks. Just downloaded


----------



## mrhud (Oct 30, 2007)

MazterCBlazter said:


> The world just doesn't feel the same today...
> 
> I feel more upset and depressed about this loss than I expected to be


I feel the same way.


----------



## Mike457 (May 23, 2011)

I find myself very moved by Steve Jobs's death. I suppose, in part, it's because we are of an age and both have terminal cancer. 

It's surprising (to me, anyway) how much of an effect Apple and the products he forced through development have had on the past few years of my life. I used to use PCs and Windows, and kick sand in the faces of Mac users. I built my own machines and constantly struggled to make all the parts and drivers work together. 

The fateful day was when a friend and I installed OS X on his old G4. He asked me to help because I'd never met an update I didn't want. I thought, "That's a cool operating system." When I got back home, I did some research and bought a second-hand Cube, thinking that if I didn't like the system, I could easily resell the Cube and not be out much money. I tried it out and loved it. I no longer had to spend as much time maintaining and configuring my computer as using it. I no longer had weird registry errors and programmes that no longer worked for no obvious reason. I no longer had to worry about viruses and to do clean installs yearly. Everything just worked. I souped up the Cube to the max, sold it, and bought a G5 tower. I have owned, in total (and I may be missing one or two), 3 Cubes, 2 G5 powermacs, a G5 iMac, 4 Intel iMacs, 2 Mac Minis, 3 Powerbooks, 2 Macbook Pros, 3 iPods, 2 apple TVs, and 2 iPads. That's really rather staggering for about eight years! I would sell them on to finance the next new one, and (to the best of my knowledge) they're all still working. I'm sorry now that I didn't keep one of the Cubes; I'm thinking about buying another one for sentimental reasons. (Anyone have one for sale?)

I owe a lot of happiness to Steve Jobs. He made it possible for me to have machines that are beautiful to look at, that I talk to without cursing, and that make it possible for me to do what I want to do rather than what they will let me do. A good place in heaven for him!


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

If you're looking for some Steve Jobs tribute talk, Mac OS Ken's Live podcast show from Wednesday eve is up. 1.75 hrs of off-the-cuff talk with some of the usual Mac pundits and podcaster suspects. It's the first podcast in the list.

iTunes - Podcasts - Mac OS Ken: Live by Ken Ray

Forgot to add, Boingboing has a great visual tribute- changed their look, don't know how long it will last.
Boing Boing


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

Thank you Steve.


----------



## Lichen Software (Jul 23, 2004)

eMacMan said:


> Not sure if this was posted previously as this thread is moving quite rapidly:
> 
> The Joy of Tech comic.
> 
> ...


It has now changed from a portrait of Steve Jobs to a really nice Apple graphic with I think cherry blossoms.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I updated my site this evening. Lots of upset students today.

http://sparklearning.org


----------



## Izzy (Apr 14, 2008)

Lichen Software said:


> I never understood big. He allowed me to embrace small. He allowed me to do what I wanted to do.


I feel very much the same way. The beautiful simplicity of the Apple II and the Mac have made so many things possible for me. They drew me in the way a Windows machine never could have. I get to do all these things with my Mac and I don't need anyone's permission. 

Director JJ Abrams gave a TED talk a while back and he spoke about how he feels about his Mac. I recommend watching the whole thing but if you're pressed from time the part about his Mac starts at about 8 minutes in. J.J. Abrams' mystery box | Video on TED.com 

Steve Jobs created these awesome tools for me to use. Like Abrams, I can feel my Mac challenging me to live up to the potential that it creates for me. I'm nowhere near that yet, but I really enjoy trying. 

Thanks Steve.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Some great photos of Steve at time.com. There's a great photo from 2004 of his home office. Definitely the mess of a genius! 

Steve Jobs Photos: Apple CEO in a Private Light - LightBox

Also, I never heard this before but macsurfer.com had a link to an unreleased version of Think Different -- with Steve reading the copy! My guess is that it was probably a temp track; the "P" on "push" really POPS, suggesting to me it was an ad hoc recording without the use of a pop screen.

Anyway, the person that posted it tweaked the ending in light of the circumstances:

Apple Think Different - Steve Jobs Narrated Version - YouTube


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

jedistemo said:


> Set a new wallpaper that will deliver inspiration. PIC


Thanks for this.
http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/279/a/3/steve_jobs_by_istanbulblogger-d4bz1qm.png

I found it to be a bit too bright and contrasty for my desktop use, so I dragged it to iphoto, and after a few clicks on color, warmth and sepia etc. (and Im probably one of the worst photo/pict enhancers of the world) and then set it to be used for my desktop.

Much nicer but it can produce a few lumps in my throat that I can withstand for my own tribute to and to remember such a Great Apple/Mac individual.

Thanks Steve for all that you provided for us. We'll remember you well.

Edit: Small example of my attempt and I'm sure most could do better for the results they want.


----------



## Tent (Oct 27, 2008)

It's hardly equitable. By purchasing Apple products I didn't make Steve rich, but my life was enriched immensely by their use.
I've been celebrating his work since the 80s and I will continue to celebrate his life... because he made magic.


----------



## Mac_100x (Mar 12, 2010)

Man I was really upset when I heard this.. dying at such a young age, but brought in such innovation to the tech world! He will be dearly missed...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Macaholic said:


> Some great photos of Steve at time.com. There's a great photo from 2004 of his home office. Definitely the mess of a genius!
> 
> Steve Jobs Photos: Apple CEO in a Private Light - LightBox
> 
> ...












_Jobs prepares for a Macworld keynote speech in which he would announce a major deal with Bill Gates._

True story, I was at the 1997 keynote in Boston. The night before I was walking around Boston and we walked by the building of the keynote. I think I had a few drinks in me. I wanted to look around and I walked through some open doors and was walking up a staircase that was exactly the same as this. I was quickly shooed out by security. How close I might have been to running into Mr. Jobs.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Neat story in Globe & Mail, *Steve Jobs remembered by Canadians as driven, dynamic, difficult – and ‘the best’*

_"Businessman and television personality Kevin O’Leary, whose company The Learning Co. supplied educational reading software for Macs, said he once flew out to Cupertino to tell Mr. Jobs that Apple’s business model of not licensing out its operating system was making life very difficult for his firm.

The meeting in an Apple boardroom did not go well. “I’ve never been beaten up harder,” said Mr. O’Leary. Mr. Jobs “was barking at me on the way to the parking lot. He was ferocious.” The Apple boss “basically threw me out,” he said.

Mr. O’Leary said he heard of Mr. Jobs’ death on his iPad at a Winnipeg book signing on Wednesday night. He said getting such news on one of Mr. Jobs’ own devices “really freaked me out.”

“I get a lot of flack for being a mean guy, but you know, I am a tooth fairy compared to what Jobs is like … But you can’t fault his success.” "_


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

Another neat story: My 20 Insanely Great Minutes With Steve Jobs | Fox News


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> Neat story in Globe & Mail...


An interesting read...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Paddy said:


> Another neat story: My 20 Insanely Great Minutes With Steve Jobs | Fox News


After reading the previous article this one is the flip side to Steve's personality. It was quite touching.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Great cartoon from McKinnon at the Herald in Halifax:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

This image of Steve is made from Apple computer parts:


----------



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

*Tribute to Steve from Lance.*

Here is a tribute of another hero of mine other than Steve, Lance Armstrong, a
special to ESPN.com
Lance Armstrong writes of his friendship with Steve Jobs - ESPN


----------



## MazterCBlazter (Sep 13, 2008)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

...a whole bunch more at TripWireMagazine.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> ...a whole bunch more at TripWireMagazine.


Thanks.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

(FarLeftSide)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Amid the praise lies the truth and some of it isn't so pretty:

What Everyone Is Too Polite to Say About Steve Jobs


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Unfortunately, no one is perfect. 
People only tend to remember the good times after one dies.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Amid the praise lies the truth and some of it isn't so pretty:
> 
> What Everyone Is Too Polite to Say About Steve Jobs


Some here will definitely be made uncomfortable by this read but in the rush to "deification" that Jobs death has brought on it is good to be reminded that despite his genius he was only human and as such he was flawed just like the rest of us.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

SINC said:


> Amid the praise lies the truth and some of it isn't so pretty:
> 
> What Everyone Is Too Polite to Say About Steve Jobs


I should have checked the link before clicking. I don't read that site for the unprofessional, poorly written, tasteless, and incorrect garbage such as that article.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

hayesk said:


> I should have checked the link before clicking. I don't read that site for the unprofessional, poorly written, tasteless, and incorrect garbage such as that article.


I did not find it to be poorly written or tasteless in the least and not even surprising. One does not get to be a corporation the size of Apple without some "ruthlessness" associated with it especially at the highest levels of the corporation.


----------



## clivebuckwheat (Sep 26, 2010)

I hope everyone gets at least a chuckle out of these. I received them from a friend via email.

No disrespect meant in anyway.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Amid the praise lies the truth and some of it isn't so pretty:
> 
> What Everyone Is Too Polite to Say About Steve Jobs


I dunno. It's an obviously slanted article but it does provide a little perspective to all the "happy talk." I'm kind of looking forward to the authorized biography, where supposedly His Great Steveness gave free access to the author, suggesting that no topics were off limits. That's a gutsy move and works only if you trust the author. Should be a good read.

And for what it's worth, I quite agree that if there was a definitive goal for MobileMe, it's quite appropriate to ask, "Then why the f--- doesn't it do that?" You can't be a perfectionist without hurting a few feelings on the way.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

fjnmusic said:


> I dunno. *It's an obviously slanted article *but it does provide a little perspective to all the "happy talk." I'm kind of looking forward to the authorized biography, where supposedly His Great Steveness gave free access to the author, suggesting that no topics were off limits. That's a gutsy move and works only if you trust the author. Should be a good read.
> 
> And for what it's worth, I quite agree that if there was a definitive goal for MobileMe, it's quite appropriate to ask, "Then why the f--- doesn't it do that?" You can't be a perfectionist without hurting a few feelings on the way.


No more so than those that uncritically sing Jobs praises.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

screature said:


> No more so than those that uncritically sing Jobs praises.


Exactly, which is why I also said *it does provide a little perspective to all the "happy talk."* I imagine most of the saints and deities could be very hard to live with on a daily basis. I don't see these qualities as flaws, however, so much as part and parcel of the artist's persona. And I think I'd have to look at Steve's contribution to the world more as an artist ultimately than anything else. His tool of expression was the tech gadget. The artistic temperament is difficult to live with but ultimately creates great works.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

None of the information in the article is particularly scandalous, nor new - it's all a matter of public record. It smacks of someone having a hate-on for Steve to compile and publish this within less than a week of his passing (as Gawker notes, it is the _sister blog of Gizmodo_, which had a rather difficult relationship with Apple).

As for the conditions at the Foxconn plants - the author here is being a bit disingenuous here, referring to "Apple's factories in China" and "A company can be judged by how it treats its lowliest workers" - except they weren't _Apple's_ factories nor _Apple's_ workers - they were Foxconn's, a company that also manufactures (as noted in the comments below the article) products for various other major computer/electronics firms. To lay it all at Apple's - no, at Steve Jobs' - feet is a bit rich. The article notes that Apple itself was concerned with the conditions of workers in its plants.

I have no problem with people criticizing Jobs the CEO or even Jobs the person - but one would expect some restraint in a reasonable post-mortem period.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

screature said:


> I did not find it to be poorly written or tasteless in the least and not even surprising. One does not get to be a corporation the size of Apple without some "ruthlessness" associated with it especially at the highest levels of the corporation.


Of course he was ruthless to many of his employees; that was his way of getting them to perform at the level he expiated. And the fact that they couldn't find record of his charitable donations meant only that they couldn't find them. And to claim he is responsible for the working conditions in China is laughable. Did they compare it to working conditions before Apole manufactured in China or present day factories that manufacture for other companies? Nobody is claiming Steve Jobs was God or perfect, but this article was poorly written, poorly researched, offered no perspective, and had one goal in mind - to call him an asshole at a time when they could maximize web page hits. Gawker and gizmodo took a decidedly anti-Apple stance since the iPhone theft incident. Any shred of professionalism went down the drain since then, and this tasteless article exemplifies it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

^
Fanboi reaction to well known facts. Real world perspective always twists their shorts.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Bono's take:

Exclusive QA: Bono on Steve Jobs' Rock and Roll Spirit | Music News | Rolling Stone


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> ^
> Fanboi reaction to well known facts. Real world perspective always twists their shorts.


I wouldn't call Gawker (or well nearly the entire Gawker network) a reliable source of real world perspective... It's not their style.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

SINC said:


> ^
> Fanboi reaction to well known facts. Real world perspective always twists their shorts.


Calling someone a "fanboi" is akin to saying "I can't refute your post so I'll call you a childish name instead." It's a tool for those with limited arguing capacity, and honestly, I expected more than that from anyone on this forum.

I have no problem with real world perspective. This article wasn't it. I also don't pretend that SJ was perfect. What I am claiming is that these guys have not liked Apple for a while, and felt compelled to cast him in a negative light with either poor perspective, or less than accurate information, at a time to maximize web hits.

Do you think SJ is solely responsible for China's working conditions?
Do you think Apple should be singled out because other companies insist on better working conditions for their Chinese subcontractors?
Do you think SJ was hard on people in general just to be an asshole and not to get better work out of them?
Do you think SJ has never done anything charitable?

The Gawker article surely wants you to believe that. And if your answer to any of the above is "yes" then you are more in the dark about SJ than any "fanboi."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Again, you refuse to accept that all people come with shortcomings and there are plenty of other sites online who have reported similar facts about Jobs temperament. Are they all incorrect and jaundiced as you call Gawker? Highly unlikely.

There is no doubt that Jobs vision changed the world, that's a given, but to pretend some of his methodology is being questioned is unreasonable. We all come with baggage and Jobs had his share.


----------



## mrjimmy (Nov 8, 2003)

Is this really what you guys want to go on about in a memorial thread, meant I'm sure, to pay respect to one recently gone?

This feels like the petty sniping that goes on amongst greedy family members before the body is in the ground.

Why don't you, if so compelled start a 'Steve Jobs was less than perfect' thread and grind your axe there.

This thread is feeling more like ego than respect.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

SINC said:


> Again, you refuse to accept that all people come with shortcomings and there are plenty of other sites online who have reported similar facts about Jobs temperament. Are they all incorrect and jaundiced as you call Gawker? Highly unlikely.
> 
> There is no doubt that Jobs vision changed the world, that's a given, but to pretend some of his methodology is being questioned is unreasonable. We all come with baggage and Jobs had his share.


Which, again, his biography later this month may well reveal. I think his ruthlessness as a businessmen is small potatoes compared to his denial of paternity for his first child because he claimed he was sterile. Buy hey, John Lennon wasn't exactly a perfect family man either, if you ask Julian, but we deify him all the same. Steve Jobs accomplishments in this lifetime cannot be diminished, and all you have to do is see the outpouring if grief around the world to realize Steve was the real deal. Faults and all, and being uncompromising as a businessman is not a fault, otherwise I'd be dealing with flash and a dead battery on my iPhone right now instead of typing this response.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

This: Inside Steve Jobs | News | Tech | Edmonton Sun



> A few weeks ago, I visited Jobs for the last time in his Palo Alto home. He had moved to a downstairs bedroom, because he was too weak to go up and down stairs, and he was curled up in some pain, but his mind was still sharp and his humour vibrant. We talked about his childhood, and he gave me some pictures of his father and family to use in my biography. As a writer, I was used to being detached, but I was hit by a wave of sadness as I tried to say goodbye. In order to mask my emotion, I asked the one question that was till puzzling me. Why had he been so eager, during close to 50 interviews and conversations over the course of two years, to open up so much for a book when he was usually so private?
> 
> "I wanted my kids to know me," he said. "I wasn't always there for them, and I wanted them to know why and to understand what I did."


----------



## andreww (Nov 20, 2002)

fjnmusic said:


> This: Inside Steve Jobs | News | Tech | Edmonton Sun



I think when you look at the last words Steve said on stage, about thanking the families of those Apple employees for being so understanding, you get a glimpse in to his mind as his life slipped away. I believe he was feeling very guilty about spending so much time away from his family, and guilty about forcing others to do the same. Nonetheless, that doesn't make him a bad person. He spent his life making billions of people happy while neglecting his own family. Some may think thats wrong, others may see it as a noble sacrifice.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

andreww said:


> I think when you look at the last words Steve said on stage, about thanking the families of those Apple employees for being so understanding, you get a glimpse in to his mind as his life slipped away. I believe he was feeling very guilty about spending so much time away from his family, and guilty about forcing others to do the same. Nonetheless, that doesn't make him a bad person. He spent his life making billions of people happy while neglecting his own family. Some may think thats wrong, others may see it as a noble sacrifice.


True dat. Nobody on their death bed says, you know, I wish I'd spent more time at the office. But that's part of what drives people to great accomplishments as well. Here's another perspective on what Steve sacrificed:

Has Steve Jobs Sacrificed Enough Yet? - Forbes



> And while we’re on the subject of spirituality, if Jobs was a Buddhist, I’m a ballerina. Buddhism is based on the idea that the path to enlightenment is the realization that suffering arises from desire, and that to travel that path one must release all desires, and annihilate the ego.
> 
> Annihilate the ego? Steve Jobs? Not likely. Give up all desire and ambition? From the guy whose motto was “Stay hungry, stay foolish” and who invited his employees to come and help him to “put a dent in the universe”? Zen Buddhism holds that a man should enter the pool and leave as few ripples behind as possible. Whatever he called himself, by that definition Jobs was anything but a Zen Buddhist.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

SINC said:


> Again, you refuse to accept that all people come with shortcomings and there are plenty of other sites online who have reported similar facts about Jobs temperament. Are they all incorrect and jaundiced as you call Gawker? Highly unlikely.


I have no idea what you are talking about. I have never refused to accept that SJ had shortcomings or that he didn't have a temperament. His temperament is not what I am claiming is wrong.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

And this: more from the gospel of Steve Jobs. At least the articles are starting to get more interesting. Take with a grain of salt, but I enjoy the religious comparisons. 

Steve Jobs, the Secular Prophet - WSJ.com


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

mrjimmy said:


> Is this really what you guys want to go on about in a memorial thread, meant I'm sure, to pay respect to one recently gone?
> 
> This feels like the petty sniping that goes on amongst greedy family members before the body is in the ground.
> 
> ...



+1

PLEASE!!!

Respect and post to the thread subject accordingly and take your other maybe related quibbles to a new subject thread.

I'm sure most would appreciate it if you did.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

pm-r said:


> +1
> 
> PLEASE!!!
> 
> ...


Having suffered over a dozen loses of family and friends over the years I see absolutely nothing wrong with, after a period of grieving and extending of condolence etc. for the discussion of the loss of a person to turn form that of grieving and reverence to a realistic look at and discussion of the life of that person. I have seen it time and again and it is completely appropriate and normal. 

Lest we become like the Italian widow forever dressed in black spending the rest of her life morning the loss of her husband, or turn into a cult of personality and only looking at the side of a person we want to revere to the exclusion of the full reality of who that person was.

As for starting another thread what would you have it be called... "The other Steve Jobs Thread"... "The real Steve Jobs Thread..." or some such? What would that serve? The people here who have been posting links to the stories that are coming out revealing the other side of Jobs are the same ones who revered him, expressed their condolences, sense of loss and his greatness etc. earlier in the thread. 

There is no disrespect in talking about the "bad" or less than perfect side of Jobs in an RIP thread. It is simply part of the process of coming to terms with the loss of someone of significance in the lives of those who are affected by that person's death and in my experience of loss it is perfectly normal, expected and appropriate.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

Agreed, Screature. The book comes out October 24 and looks to be a pretty honest accounting of many aspects of Steve's life. I'm pretty sure he wouldn't want people to remember only the happy times, because it's the good and the bad that make us who we are. If Steve hadn't been fired from Apple, for example, he may never have explored the world of Pixar and NeXT, which led to OSX, and we might still be stuck with ugly beige boxes today. It's hard to connect the dots looking forward; the big picture makes more sense when you look back on your life, warts and all, in sickness and in health.


----------



## isnipezunes (Aug 13, 2010)

He was a great guy.


----------

